# katalog z kontrolą wersji - Time Machine

## m1k0

Uprzedzam, będę gdybał  :Wink: 

Tak sobie wymyśliłem, że bardzo pomocnym dla mnie byłoby mieć w posiadaniu taki specjalny katalog, do którego mógłbym wgrywać i "nadpisywać" różne dokumenty, projekty.

Ale cały bajer polegać miałby na tym, że chciałbym posiadać możliwość odzyskania dowolnej poprzedniej wersji dokumentu. Ot taka przezroczysta dla usera i podpięta pod katalog kontrola wersji, np. Subversion.

Czy ktokolwiek słyszał, czy ktokolwiek wie o takim rozwiązaniu dla naszego Linuksika?

----------

## SlashBeast

Gdzieś widziałem wersjonowany filesystem, ale za cholere nie moge sobie przypomnieć jego nazwy.

----------

## largo3

Może Wikipedia będzie pomocna.  :Smile: 

----------

## quosek

hmmmmmmm - fajny feature, ale nie wyobrazam sobie tego - pomyslcie o wydajnosci (w przypadku zapisow diffow) i puchnieciu filesystemu (o ile jeszcze dane tekstowe mozna zapisywac w razie cos jako diffy [wg mnie glupawe rozwiazanie, ale ...], to danych binarnych nie wyobrazam sobie inaczej niz dopisanie kolejnej wersji). i najprostszy przyklad na wywalenie takiego filesystemu - uzyszkodnik zaposuje film, a nastepnie lekko go modyfikuje  :Wink:  totalna sieczka.

----------

## ch4os

A nie lepiej jakies repo? svn? git? tyle do wyboru.

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

Jest taki program, nazywa się rdiff-backup i doskonale sprawdza się do tego zadania które Cię ciekawi  :Wink: 

co więcej, od pół roku stosuję go z powodzeniem do backupowania dysku, i muszę przyznać że nigdy mnie nie zawiódł  :Wink: 

jak chcesz żeby Ci z tym pomóc coś to PM

----------

## quosek

to jezeli chodzi o kopie przyrostowe danych katalogow (z glownie plikami tekstowymi - chocby /etc) robione w okreslonym czasie (a nie po kazdej zmianie - czego moze chciec autor watku) to ja proponuje backup-manager (jest w portage jakos ~x86) - robi kopie przyrostowe co okreslony czas, co okreslony czas robi kopie pelna. Ma mozliwosc wrzucania na ftp, przez ssh i wiele innych opcji.

----------

## Crenshaw

Mysle ze powinienes obejrzec to:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versioning_file_system

L

----------

## matiit

Jest jeszcze flyback, robi kopie wybranych katalogów i je można przywracać... nie wiem czy Cie zadowoli, do backupowania całego systemu jest bardzo dobry.

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

flyback jest przypadkiem już martwy?

----------

## matiit

No już od dawna nie ma wersji nowszej jak 0.4.0

w następnej mieli dopisać interfejs openGL... 

Ale podstawowe zadania spełnia wersja 0.4.0;

----------

## m1k0

Dziękuję za te liczne odpowiedzi. Jak zauważamy, temat jest istotny.

Za Waszą pomocą natrafiłem na ZFS - on jest wielki.

Polecam krótką lekturę

ZFS: The Last Word in File Systems

Ale nie jest to takie szybkie, ale coś za coś  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

ZFS w Linuksie? Chyba tylko po tym marnym porcie na fuse...

----------

## m1k0

A czemu takie zdziwienie? Wszak jest OpenSource, ma zgodność z POSIX-em. To chyba wystarczy?

Może dziś nie jest kompletnie ale będę kibicował ZFS-owi. Jak wspomniałem, no jest wielki.

----------

## SlashBeast

Open Source tak, ale jest na licencji CDDL więć nigdy go nie zobaczymy w kernelu, no chyba, że SUN będzie go np. podwójnie licencjonował.

----------

